# Coon Hunting Reports 2008/2009



## carabrook

Thought since our season is in now I would start a new thread where everyne can post their results and pictures if ya have em. Coons have been running all night here, starting at 8:30 pm and right through till just before daylight.

So if you have been out post your info on this one and lets see some pics................................................................

Boss and Dixie had a good first night and tasted their first fur of the season.


----------



## ga logger

ol yadkin river ringo gitting it done we tree four in 3 hour 20min. the coon's are moving here good now


----------



## GA DAWG

I treed a few tonight but didnt get any pics..Had one jump to its death.You would have thought it was a flying squirrel !!!!!!!!! Tonight was the best night I've had since...Well I cant remember! They were out in force.


----------



## Bama52

i sold out and got back in the army. sure am missin it. tree one for me


----------



## tree daddy 7

This was two trees we made BF Grant Wednesday night.


----------



## carabrook

they look serious there tree daddy, lol, good looking dogs


----------



## thomas williams

*Carabrook*

Ricky Harrington says hey. He got a Garmin and really likes it. We went to Rum Creek Friday night and Ocmulgee Sat. night. We treed a few. Didn't take any pics, but we'll get some next time.


----------



## Dmealer

Guys things have been up here in North GA but have had two good nights in a row. Have been hunting my pup 1 1/2 years now and something has snap in his head the past week.


----------



## tree daddy 7

come on guys lets see some more pics.I'm gonna get somemore this weekend. The coons have been moving all night around here. Treeing them from dark till daylight.


----------



## GA DAWG

I have to travel light up here in north ga..Aint no coons and never know how far I might have to walk..By the time I get to the tree.I'm to tired to take pictures lol.....I'll try and remember to take my camera!!!


----------



## thomas gose

*pics*

tomorrow night is gonna be good. try to get some pics since yall are havin a beautycontest.


----------



## carabrook

*turn it up loud*


----------



## carabrook

*some canidids*

Dixie

































Lady













The petting zoo


----------



## tree daddy 7

Goog looking hounds carabrook. I like the color of em to. 
Good pics keep'em coming.I'd like to hear them in person.


----------



## ga logger

we treed three last night


----------



## Arrow3

Man I love those old hounds....Especially those english redticks..


----------



## Chase Simmemon

My one year old treeing walker female treed three tonight, she's getting better and better each night I take her. Maybe next time I'll get some pics or a video of her treeing.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Awesome guys!  I love my beagles but a hound is a hound!!


----------



## carabrook

tree daddy we need to do that some night, chase congrats on your yearling getting into it, and GA Logger looks like they are getting it done. I did not hunt coons this weekend but yesterday I checked the camera on a feeder and it appears they have gone back to the late shift with most of the pics being well after midnight. Hope to get out some this week, with the moon low and the weather cool they gotta be feeding to get some fat on......................good luck everyone


----------



## ga logger

carabrook said:


> tree daddy we need to do that some night, chase congrats on your yearling getting into it, and GA Logger looks like they are getting it done. I did not hunt coons this weekend but yesterday I checked the camera on a feeder and it appears they have gone back to the late shift with most of the pics being well after midnight. Hope to get out some this week, with the moon low and the weather cool they gotta be feeding to get some fat on......................good luck everyone



i think they were feeding late here to the tracks last weekend were cold right off.i was going to a hunt in cochran this weekend.but then i got to looking and my wife b-day is the same day has the hunt i guess i better take her out for her b-day or i'll be going to the BIG D


----------



## ga logger

any body go last night dog gone head cold has done sit in on me     i wanted to go last night just didnt have it in me.


----------



## thomas gose

i went last night didnt do so well. tracks seemed cold and never saw a coon. did have a puppy figure out how much fun it is to chase deer,tritronics better hurry up with my collars if he wants back out. im to slow to be chasin dogs around.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Just got back in from a UKC hunt, no coons seen, no one had any plus points, just circle and minus points. Guess they weren't moving around to much where we was hunting tonight.


----------



## tree daddy 7

We hunted all night last night walked to 4 trees never could find anything.two hollow trees and two with so many leaves and touching limbs we just did'nt find anything. Going tonight maybe have better luck. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## carabrook

didnt hunt this weekend (coons) but did check my cameras and lots of action any time after 8 pm and had one go by a deer stand in a creek about 6:30 pm just before dark. Gonna try to get out some this week


----------



## carabrook

*feeding early*

Here's a pic of the gang down in the feeder fairly early


----------



## Ranger

Y'all sure have some good looking hounds. I do not coon hunt but that looks like fun.


----------



## carabrook

*anyone hunting*

Last I went was last thursday, I went right at dark and I think that was a mistake cause Dixie didnt even hit on a track or open at all. Probably to early but I packed it in and came home. And before the wise cracks starts I have faith in my dog and she wasn't getting any scent, lol

Anyone else been doing good, if so what time of night.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Went tonight, turned them loose at about 8:30, they treed within 10-15 minutes and had the meat, two of them, walked them off the tree a little and cut them again, opened on track right away and had it treed within 20-25 minutes, also had the meat. We then cut them again and they opened on track again but was heading towards a major highway so we called them off and caught them. So overall tonight was pretty good, seen three coons in two trees and made it back to the house before 10:30. Also, all coons where wild coons, no feeders.


----------



## NEGA

Chase, I need to be hunting with you... I don't think I even have a place big enough to cut them loose twice!


----------



## Chase Simmemon

NEGA said:


> Chase, I need to be hunting with you... I don't think I even have a place big enough to cut them loose twice!



Whenever you want to go just let me know. Where we went last night you could probably make 5 drops easy, there is a big river running through the property, but we hardly ever do any good turning the dogs loose on the river, we just get on top of the ridges and drop them down into the hollers and we tree a good many coons like that, especially since there is so many acorns. Just PM me whenever you want to go.


----------



## GA DAWG

NEGA said:


> Chase, I need to be hunting with you... I don't think I even have a place big enough to cut them loose twice!


You do now its called the forest..Now wether or not you wanna cut them twice is a different story I'll cut mine all night up there if some of yall will go get her


----------



## Chase Simmemon

GA DAWG said:


> You do know its called the forest..Now wether or not you wanna cut them twice is a different story I'll cut mine all night up there if some of yall will go get her



I've worn off a lot of leather in the hills that I hunt .


----------



## tree daddy 7

GA DAWG said:


> You do now its called the forest..Now wether or not you wanna cut them twice is a different story I'll cut mine all night up there if some of yall will go get her


That sounds like a trick ?? Dawg.Last time a feller told me that we was gone all night.


----------



## GA DAWG

When I go up there I'm prepared to be out all night lol...You do any good on Grant?


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went last night and treed 4 times and knocked out 3 of them. Thay seemed to be moving early real good .I think I got some realy good pics But I have to get my camara full to develope . Will post pics soon.         KEEP-UM-LOOKING-UP


----------



## GA DAWG

I better get down there before yall get em to thinned out...Is the gate behind the little campground on Indian creek still open?


----------



## tree daddy 7

Come on there are plenty of coon on that placeThe only thing is there are plenty of people there also.The gate was open the other night but you know how that is.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Went last night, nothing but cold tracks, but we did tree twice, both in den trees. Guess they weren't moving around much in the rain.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Went on a UKC hunt last night, my one year old treed three times, first tree had two coons in it, the second was a big den tree and the third tree was a big old oak tree that not even two people could reach around it. Well she had 225+ after seeing the first coons, then 225 circle on the den tree, then I got 225- on the third tree since the cast voted that it was slick even though it was a legit circle tree. If that tree would have been circled she would have had 225+ and would have had a first place win. She should have two firsts and a third or better by now on her, which would make her a nite champion, but I keep getting shafted like this .


----------



## tree daddy 7

Boy O Boy ya'll aint gonna beleive my night lastnight.But here goes first we cut the dawgs loose a was standing there listen for the dogs and all of a sudden booom.It sounded like a gun going off then wham a tree fell across the hood of Mr.Johnnie's truck.It smashed the hood in busted his windsheild and scared us half to death.You think that's somthing it's just getting started.O.K it tokk us 4 hours to catch the dawgs one had the meat and the other two was treed in a hollow tree.Well then we were heading home and wham a freakin deer popped out and smashed the front end of my truck.So needless to say wow what a night.O'yea I got the deer and yes I'm gonna eat it all even the smashed part of it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang!!!!!!! Seems like once it starts going wrong.It all happens at once.Maybe yall got it out of your system!


----------



## carabrook

Man tree daddy, I sure wouldn't hunt with you for a while till we are sure this stuff isn't following you around, or at least I would make sure my insurance is paid up beyond full. Sorry to hear about the issues. How tore up is your truck?


----------



## bad mojo

DANG IT BUD did someone put a curse on ya,ll sorry to hear  that  glad ya,ll are O.K. tell the boys i said hey


----------



## tree daddy 7

carabrook said:


> Man tree daddy, I sure wouldn't hunt with you for a while till we are sure this stuff isn't following you around, or at least I would make sure my insurance is paid up beyond full. Sorry to hear about the issues. How tore up is your truck?


Well it just mashed my bumper in about 6 inches knocked both my blinkers out but other than that she still runs good as ever.I think that I'm gonna take a couple weeks off from coon hunting and see if the jink is gone.


----------



## xpertgreg

I don't have a coon dog, but I treed 3 behind the barn tonight.  shot this one (Mama don't like 'em around the house).  32 inches from nose to tail.

gw


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Just got back in from hunting tonight. Made two drops, seen one coon, the other tree was real leafy and couldn't see the top real well. I was hunting my 1 year old walker female and another young walker female. We were hunting public, wild coons on Wilson Shoals. Here is a video of her treeing with the meat. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## carabrook

She is getting after Mr Coon in the video real good, congrats Chase. Iwent monday night and hit the woods to early again as they weren't around to run. Dixie covered the area good but no coons to be found that night. Gonna have to start out later and give them time to get down, just tough on work nights lol


----------



## GA DAWG

I'm retired untill dec..I'll post some results then.Have not turned a dog loose in Nov..Needed a break from it!


----------



## tree daddy 7

Boy I love the video's. We hit the wood lastnight and nothing.I just could'nt stay out of the woods for two weeks. lol


----------



## Muddywater

Knocked out 7 since season opened


----------



## Blue Iron

Went last night for the first time since about May, had a good hunt.  Made 2 trees and looked at 2 coons.  Roger, I'm gonna get up your way one night soon.


----------



## TTHOMPS

Looking to buy some fresh coons...404-725-6071 tony


----------



## GA DAWG

TTHOMPS said:


> Looking to buy some fresh coons...404-725-6071 tony


 For what and how many??


----------



## carabrook

*Male puppy fun*

This is our young dog named Boss doing his thing on a coon this past weekend. This is only about his fourth time in the woods and he is definitly getting the idea. I shot the coon out and he was on it like stink, got his ear bit up a bit but went right back after it. Boss is 100% AKC show bred but sure seems like he is going to start ok.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Git-er-Done Boss.I havent got to go hunting since last post I lost my Dad this past tues from a heart attack.Gonna try to go some this week.Still trying to get past everything that's benn going on.But i'm sure ready to hear that big locate so my oldman can hear it.Prayers needed.


----------



## ga logger

tree daddy 7 said:


> Git-er-Done Boss.I havent got to go hunting since last post I lost my Dad this past tues from a heart attack.Gonna try to go some this week.Still trying to get past everything that's benn going on.But i'm sure ready to hear that big locate so my oldman can hear it.Prayers needed.


tree daddy  im sorry to hear about your dad i will have yall in my prayers in this tough time.and im sure he will be looking down when he hears them hounds open up.that what i think every time i turn loose about my grandad he passed last dec.    i wish you the best. DEAN


----------



## GA DAWG

Ukc hunt in dawsonville Ga friday night if any of yall wanna come.


----------



## carabrook

GA Dawg, hope you folks have a great hunt, unfortunatly we will be 120 miles or so away chasing the big tall coons with white tails, LOL. May try to sneak in a run at camp one night with mine so we will be thinking of you.............best of luck


----------



## GA DAWG

tree daddy 7 said:


> Git-er-Done Boss.I havent got to go hunting since last post I lost my Dad this past tues from a heart attack.Gonna try to go some this week.Still trying to get past everything that's benn going on.But i'm sure ready to hear that big locate so my oldman can hear it.Prayers needed.


I hate that tree daddy...


----------



## tree daddy 7

Thanks Guys it's been rough but we are gonna make it.Gonna hunt the a.k.c Gold Meadel hunt in newborn sat night last try to get quilfied to world hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

It want be the last if you wanna drive north!! Have a gold medal hunt about 30 min from me in late dec..


----------



## tree daddy 7

There is one in Gray next mounth gonna try again then.


----------



## ga logger

tree daddy 7 said:


> There is one in Gray next mounth gonna try again then.


 had one in gray last night out of four cast two coons were seen.im going to try to be at that one next mo. to they also have a few akc hunts in gray the in of dec


----------



## carabrook

*seeing a change*

Last couple of weeks and especially this week i am seeing a change in coon travel times and behaviour. Seems they have reverted back to showing up after midnight, the other change is the most I am seeing in the pictures at one time this past two weeks has been three vs the five or six at a time I was seeing. Been hearing some coyotes close in when we are at camp, anyone have any knowledge whether yotes will go after coons much or not? Could also be why the hunt report was only two coons if they were hunting early..........jmo


----------



## GA DAWG

I've heard coyotes are a coons number predator!!!!!!  Unless its in packs though.I just cant see it!


----------



## carabrook

Didn't run any dogs this weekend but did pull pictures and the coon travels are (1) way late at night (2) way less frequent with them showing up as singles and once in a while two. Since I haven't shot them out and no one else hunts the place then its either the time of year, the cold weather, or the coyotes, or this bright moon. Don't know which but a very definite change in habbits. Accoring to the game camera best hunting times for coons this past week would have been 1 am to 3:30 am..............................


----------



## GA DAWG

They are only gonna get harder to tree in Jan and Feb..Its the time of year. With the bright moon this weekend.Mine must have thought it was daylight! Went and went and went some more.I think they were just running around and not hunting! Went A LONG ways on first turnout and never struck a coon. The ol Garmin kept up with em and we caught em fixin to cross a black top highway on their big journey.


----------



## GA DAWG

I had something happen tonight that was scary!!!! We had made 3 turnouts and decided to ride around and see if we saw anymore hunters.... Well I'm driving down the dirt rd and BANG!! A 22 shell goes off in my pouch on my light!!!! What happened is.I had 2 backup batteries in it for my gps AND some loose 22 shells..They must have made contact with the batteries on both ends..Got so hot it made the shell explode..Blew 2 holes in my pouch and I had it ON!!!!!! Skeered the fool outta me.The batteries were so hot you could not touch them!!! So never leave open batteries in a pouch with loose 22 shells!!!! I would have never figured it.


----------



## carabrook

GA Dawg glad to hear your ok that could have been nasty...........have a great christmas everyone


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Just got back in from a UKC hunt, no plus points or coons seen on my cast. Coons must be moving either right before dark in the evenings or early in the morning. Here lately I haven't treed any coons at all, made a couple of trees, but I don't know if the coons just weren't looking or if the trees were slick. I believe rabies has put a serious hurting on our coon population, I've heard, which don't hold me against it, that Hall County has had about 40 reports of coons with rabies. But I just don't know if the coons are moving late, fixing to start rutting, or dead. I know its tough this time of year, but it seems this year is tougher than usual.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

I just done a search on the number of reports of coons with rabies in Hall County and they hit 40 reports in the middle of November. I'll attach the website for those of you that might want to read it. Yall need to be careful out there when messing with either caged coons or shot out coons or dead coons, I've heard rabies shots are no fun. At the rate we're going now we won't have any coons to tree before long . 

http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/archive/11207/


----------



## GA DAWG

Chase Simmemon said:


> I just done a search on the number of reports of coons with rabies in Hall County and they hit 40 reports in the middle of November. I'll attach the website for those of you that might want to read it. Yall need to be careful out there when messing with either caged coons or shot out coons or dead coons, I've heard rabies shots are no fun. At the rate we're going now we won't have any coons to tree before long .
> 
> http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/archive/11207/


They are sure thin here this year..We went from treeing them good to.NOTHING!!!!! In a couple weeks..This was back about sep early oct..Its no fun to even go now but I still do..Some,not as much anymore...FEEDERS!!!! We had some filled up and I think it makes the spread of disease that much worse.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

GA DAWG said:


> They are sure thin here this year..We went from treeing them good to.NOTHING!!!!! In a couple weeks..This was back about sep early oct..Its no fun to even go now but I still do..Some,not as much anymore...FEEDERS!!!! We had some filled up and I think it makes the spread of disease that much worse.



Same here, in Sept. and Oct. it wasn't nothing to tree about three or four in one night, on wild coons, but now I can't even tree one off a bucket. But I do agree with ya, I believe feeders is spreading the rabies disease faster. The guy who was guiding our cast last night had called the DNR to see if they had anything to help control the spread of rabies and they said they didn't have anything that was available to the public, but they were experimenting with different things. I know they have some sort of wafer or bar that they toss out in the woods for coons to eat to help control rabies. I just wish they would make something that was available to the public.


----------



## GA DAWG

Who guided? I've heard they spread the waffers out for rabies out of airplanes...Distemper will kill em fast to.I think thats what got them around here.Dont know really what happened but like you said..We were seeing 3 or 4 a night and then just like you flipped a switch.We could not buy a coon..


----------



## Chase Simmemon

We were hunting on Hayward Ivey's place, don't know if you know him or not, but he usually has the coons and lots of them.


----------



## GA DAWG

Chase Simmemon said:


> We were hunting on Hayward Ivey's place, don't know if you know him or not, but he usually has the coons and lots of them.


Yeah,I had heard he had lost all his coons..He usually wants to guide from our club but he didnt want to at our last hunt


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went last night turned loose two times and knocked out both of em. Thay both were late,did not turn loose till 1.30. All and All it was a good night.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

tree daddy 7 said:


> We went last night turned loose two times and knocked out both of em. Thay both were late,did not turn loose till 1.30. All and All it was a good night.



Glad to hear someone out there is treeing some, cause I sure ain't. I might try what yall done later this week, turn loose at about 1:00, that is if it will ever stop raining . But can't complain, we desperately need the rain.


----------



## thomas gose

we have been treeing right after dark or right after midnight on public land and have been seeing 1 or 2 a night. seeing more and more slick trees the last week or two though. are they starting to mark trees already?


----------



## Chase Simmemon

thomas gose said:


> we have been treeing right after dark or right after midnight on public land and have been seeing 1 or 2 a night. seeing more and more slick trees the last week or two though. are they starting to mark trees already?



Thats what I'm thinking, cause here lately slicks is all that I have been getting. It just seems really early for them to start rutting, usually around here it starts about Jan or Feb.


----------



## carabrook

I have two areas where I feed them. The one has coons coming on a regular basis with pictures showing most activity is after midnight with a few right after dark but not very many as compared to a few weeks ago. The other went from 15 pictures a night to zero over the past couple of weeks. What I have noticed in spot 2 is a lot of coyote activity, hearing them once or twice every night we are at camp and they sound to be in the same valley as the second feeder. Don't know if its coincidence or not but seems that when the coyotes got active the coons we had got inactive.


----------



## carabrook

did a simple google search on what preadtors go after raccoons and this is what I got back

"The raccoon's natural predators include cougars, bobcats, coyotes, foxes, wolves, great horned owls, and fishers"


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> did a simple google search on what preadtors go after raccoons and this is what I got back
> 
> "The raccoon's natural predators include cougars, bobcats, coyotes, foxes, wolves, great horned owls, and fishers"


 
Never knew a fisher would eat a coon......


----------



## Muddywater

but whatever you do, dont carry batteries with your shells!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jtken said:


> but whatever you do, dont carry batteries with your shells!!!!!!!!


That aint no lie!!!!!!! You huntin much?


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Saturday Night Fever was 3 for 3 Wednesday night.
Anyone know of a NICE B&T for sale?


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> Saturday Night Fever was 3 for 3 Wednesday night.
> Anyone know of a NICE B&T for sale?



Bobby, nice to see you on here. You and Tim been doing any hunting? You going to Grand American?


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Chase,went with Tim Wednesday night.His pup has been looking pretty good.Never been to the Grand American.Me and Rodney Holland are talking about riding down there and looking around.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Here's a pic of Fever.She was deep with the grease!Notice where she had been rubbing against the tree.Tracker showed her to be close,but she was about two ridges over and out of hearing.She had been treed about two hours when we got to her.


----------



## Muddywater

went last night , treed 2 shot 1. went tonight treed 2 more and let'em walk


----------



## Muddywater

We are having a UKC nite hunt Jan 23rd, here at coppermine coonhunters , everybody come!


----------



## iceman64

Bobby what's goin on man, this is Brice Wilson. i see you been huntin fever hows she doin? Is Jason still messin with dogs now?


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Brice,good to talk to you.Your location says Tifton so I guess your down at ABAC.Fever had been laid up since the PKC National Championship in June.I picked her up at the PKC World Hunt in October.She had just weaned a litter of pups off of Swamps Little Panic.The guy that owns Panic had her up there with him in Kentucky.I took over half ownership at that time.Hard for me since I'm a B&T man...LOL...She's starting to get back in the zone.Jason's hunting a good bit since his kids are out for Christmas break.He claims to have a top notch Redbone.....we'll have to wait and see about that...LOL


----------



## GA DAWG

Whats the fever dog off of?


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Fever is off of Million Dollar Elmo and Careys Hardwood Harley.Fever will be 9 this coming year.GA DAWG I think I've hunted with you on  a PKC hunt at Dawsonville a few years ago.I was hunting my old Black dog,Blackjack.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> Fever is off of Million Dollar Elmo and Careys Hardwood Harley.Fever will be 9 this coming year.GA DAWG I think I've hunted with you on  a PKC hunt at Dawsonville a few years ago.I was hunting my old Black dog,Blackjack.


That was me..I'm still hunting the same dog


----------



## iceman64

haha yea we will have to see how he is. i called Jason a couple weeks ago to see if he had any dogs he wanted to get rid of but he didnt answer! i got a 10 month old male for Christmas from brian sanders. i have been huntin him some with a buddys dogs but the cant get the meat in the tree i havnt seen a coon yet this year with them! I would like to go with you and fever sometime i need him running with a good dog! give me a call sometime im home until the 11th! (706)318-4112


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Took Candy out last night, she treed once, couldn't find it, but the tree was covered up with vines, so can't say for certain that there wasn't one there. Here's a pic from last night.


----------



## iceman64

went lastnight and treed twice one in a pine covered in vines couldnt find that one and the second tree was around 11:30 that had doubles!


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Brice,I'll call you first of next week.


----------



## coondogblackjack

sorry bout your dad


----------



## Ricky Harrington

8treerats and 2 big coon


----------



## carabrook

so whats the story Ricky? Were the coons out in daylight?


----------



## Ricky Harrington

we went to rum creek wma  to day and had a great time had one or two get a way from us we have treed some at night


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Made 4 trees New Years Night,seen one coon


----------



## Blue Iron

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> Made 4 trees New Years Night,seen one coon


 
Hunting walker dogs huh?  J/K


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Hunting walker dogs huh?  J/K


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


>


----------



## NEGA

Treed two last night. Both were DEEP and lonely. Thank the Lord for GPS.


----------



## carabrook

Blue I guess with a color denominated name such as yours we should expect a certain amount of color prejudice. However I feel it necessary to point out to you that not everyone agrees that the prettiest color is always blue. Case in point the number of songs written in history that conotate blue as something less than desireable, as in "feeling blue". The other hound breeds give options with their names, ie" black and tan, same as a wonderful ale that brings joy to many souls, english which gives us a language on which to base our communications, and  of course the walker that brings visions of wonderful horses, baby equipment that allows the youngest to learn a new skill and gain a skill set that later in life lets them ease into driving from drop to drop, space shuttle manuvers and much more...............................so next time you come under a tree and feel blue because of what you see or dont see think how much better the world is with so many other "good colors" to show you the way 

Happy treeing to all


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Blue I guess with a color denominated name such as yours we should expect a certain amount of color prejudice. However I feel it necessary to point out to you that not everyone agrees that the prettiest color is always blue. Case in point the number of songs written in history that conotate blue as something less than desireable, as in "feeling blue". The other hound breeds give options with their names, ie" black and tan, same as a wonderful ale that brings joy to many souls, english which gives us a language on which to base our communications, and of course the walker that brings visions of wonderful horses, baby equipment that allows the youngest to learn a new skill and gain a skill set that later in life lets them ease into driving from drop to drop, space shuttle manuvers and much more...............................so next time you come under a tree and feel blue because of what you see or dont see think how much better the world is with so many other "good colors" to show you the way
> 
> Happy treeing to all


 
Either you copy and pasted that, or you had your wife type it.  Alright old timer its about time I come up there and show you what these Blue dogs have got!  Fixing to go turn em loose in about an hour, been off the chain once in the last 3 months, might be interesting!  Wish us luck, last time I went to this place I put my hands on him an 7AM .


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Blue Iron said:


> Hunting walker dogs huh?  J/K



How did you guess!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> How did you guess!!!!


 
I'm good like that


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 3 trees and looked at 3 coons, pretty good for a full moon .


----------



## carabrook

congrats, sounds like a good night


----------



## Blue Iron

Yep, had a good time. Whats this rain supposed to do tonight?  Roger, you coming to the Winter Classic?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Made 3 trees and looked at 3 coons, pretty good for a full moon .


I know a walker had to be in on that coon treeing fest


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I know a walker had to be in on that coon treeing fest


 
This blue dog right here treed all 3, one tree he was split about 30 yards holding preasure.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> This blue dog right here treed all 3, one tree he was split about 30 yards holding preasure.


How much for him? I know a guy looking.


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> How much for him? I know a guy looking.


 

More than he'd want to spend I 'spec.


----------



## TallyHo

Went last night, made 5 trees from 8:30 to 11:30. Had two in the first tree but left one for another time. Shot another out on the fourth tree but couldnt see the rest, some bad looking trees with alot of vines and touching limbs. Went with a buddys english that is a ukc and akc nitech and a pkc silver ch. My 16 month old walker I just got a month ago was at every tree with a big mouth full of bark, I could have not been more proud. Forgot the dang camera or you could see some pics, will be the last time I forget it.


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody brave the rain tonight?  I decided to stay home, plan on hitting it tomorrow night though......


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went to peidmont last night.The rain was not nice to us. The coons just was not moving at least not where we were.


----------



## carabrook

*coon times*

According to my camera on the feeder the coons are moving late. With over a 100 pics since I last dumped them there was one pic before midnight and most were 3-5 am

It rained so hard at camp last night there is no way I would have run dogs even if they werent in heat. 


The early shift







The late shift


----------



## Blue Iron

tree daddy 7 said:


> We went to peidmont last night.The rain was not nice to us. The coons just was not moving at least not where we were.


 

Pretty good hunting at Peidmont?  I've never been over there, I've hunted Oconee NF a few times with good results.


----------



## ga logger

tree daddy 7 said:


> We went to peidmont last night.The rain was not nice to us. The coons just was not moving at least not where we were.


when were there fri night we had the same luck.the place where we let out at the dogs went in deep 3miles on the gps i dont know why they lock some of the gates.so we had to walk all of it to get them.only one coon fri night


----------



## tree daddy 7

It's been good in the past,But so far no good.The only thing bad about the place is there are to many people there.Just about every time you stop to turn the dogs loose you hear other dogs on track or on a tree.Don't go there without a full tank of gas.


----------



## ga logger

and to many roads for some low life to come in on the other side from were you are and get your dog off the tree before you can get to him.when we got to them the other night we were up on a big hill you could hear dogs all around one running over here one treeing there it was somthing to hear


----------



## Blue Iron

ga logger said:


> and to many roads for some low life to come in on the other side from were you are and get your dog off the tree before you can get to him.when we got to them the other night we were up on a big hill you could hear dogs all around one running over here one treeing there it was somthing to hear


 
Dang Dean, that would scare me.  I'm off all this week and gonna try to hunt most every night, give me a holler if you want to go.


----------



## ga logger

man i wish i could i have to leave out in a few hours and get a load from sav back up to macon.working nights on the week days kind of puts you out of hunting weeknights but you know we have a hunt this weekend in gray come on down


----------



## Blue Iron

ga logger said:


> man i wish i could i have to leave out in a few hours and get a load from sav back up to macon.working nights on the week days kind of puts you out of hunting weeknights but you know we have a hunt this weekend in gray come on down


 

I may do that, money is kinda tight with me being off next week (shut down) but I'll see about it.


----------



## ga logger

10 4  i think im going to be there all i need is 3rd or better to be done with him. maybe it will be my night.


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> and to many roads for some low life to come in on the other side from were you are and get your dog off the tree before you can get to him.when we got to them the other night we were up on a big hill you could hear dogs all around one running over here one treeing there it was somthing to hear


Whats really bad about the rds is..Walking your butt off to the dogs treed..Get to them and they are 3 feet off a rd I could have drove up Gotta love peidmont Does seem like the place would have more coon than it does..I think they keep em caught out of there or something...Should be running everywhere.With it only being open 4 weekends a year


----------



## Blue Iron

Wheres all the Coon Hunters at??


----------



## TallyHo

Went last night and treed one real quick and went back to the house, 5:30 comes early. Had a walker,english, and a blue dog on the tree. To many vines though never saw the old bandit.


----------



## Lum

We have been running some real nice tracks and finding every coon.


----------



## carabrook

Hey Blue, I'll let ya know after friday night, lol. Won't be able to get out before then but plan to head to a buddies place south of us and see if we can't wrestle a few down, lol. Dixies out of season now so will hunt her and a young dog or two along with Neals dog and see what we come up with. Good hunting to everyone


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Hey Blue, I'll let ya know after friday night, lol. Won't be able to get out before then but plan to head to a buddies place south of us and see if we can't wrestle a few down, lol. Dixies out of season now so will hunt her and a young dog or two along with Neals dog and see what we come up with. Good hunting to everyone


 
Sounds good Roger, hope ya'll have good luck.  You gonna make it to the Winter Classic?


----------



## mriver72

Super pics.


----------



## GA DAWG

I was on the fdr deer hunt this evening and saw a coon at 5:40pm...It came withing 20 feet of me and climbed a tree..I'd like to turn a hound loose down there.9000AC Thats never been hunted!!!!!


----------



## carabrook

Ga Dawg Ya got to quit wearing that corn/dog food/grape koolaid after shave. Your supposed to be deer hunting, lol. Did you see any deer?


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw 6 deer in 2 days..All bucks and killed a 5pt. Actually a 3pt buthad 2 kickers LOL......It was agood hunt..


----------



## carabrook

Hunted friday night with a good friend down in Norwood Ga, he's 76 and still does pretty good at making the trees. We headed out around 8 pm and first drop two of the three dogs struck. One was intent on a hole under a big old tree and the other a young male was hitting on a tree about 50 yds further on. The first dog came off the hole and joined at the tree and we went in, spotted the coon and knocked it out to them. Coon looked young so I am guessing we had a couple in the area. 

Second drop we made at about 10 and it took the dogs a while to scrounge one up, they struck on a creek and treed on a huge tree several hundred yds down the creek. We were having trouble seeing the coon till we backed up about 100 yds and spotted him peeking down at the dogs from a hole way up in the tree. Eventually with some squalling he came out in the open but we left him to run for another day. Got some pictures of the dogs that I will post later when I get a chance, all in all a good night and the dogs worked well.


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Hunted friday night with a good friend down in Norwood Ga, he's 76 and still does pretty good at making the trees. We headed out around 8 pm and first drop two of the three dogs struck. One was intent on a hole under a big old tree and the other a young male was hitting on a tree about 50 yds further on. The first dog came off the hole and joined at the tree and we went in, spotted the coon and knocked it out to them. Coon looked young so I am guessing we had a couple in the area.
> 
> Second drop we made at about 10 and it took the dogs a while to scrounge one up, they struck on a creek and treed on a huge tree several hundred yds down the creek. We were having trouble seeing the coon till we backed up about 100 yds and spotted him peeking down at the dogs from a hole way up in the tree. Eventually with some squalling he came out in the open but we left him to run for another day. Got some pictures of the dogs that I will post later when I get a chance, all in all a good night and the dogs worked well.


 
Glad you had a good night Roger, we went to Oconee Nation Forest Saturday night, and lets just say I doubt I ever go back.


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went sat night made 5 trees killed 3 coons two trees were hollow.Going tonight if the wind lays down.


----------



## GA DAWG

I finally got my Garmin Rebate!! Any of yall got yours yet?


----------



## carabrook

Here are the pictures from last friday nights hunt with my friend Neal. We ran my dixie, a fem pup boomer that I own and her littermate drum a male that Neal kept.

Drum






Dixie and Drum





Dixie, Drum and Boomer


----------



## carabrook

Hunted last night with a fellow off this site. We had a good night and made a couple of trees...............dixie blew the top off the last one she was more wound than I have ever heard her. Must have been the cool still air bringing mr coons scent down good. We hit the woods at about 9 pm and I would say by her actions and then length of tracks that the coons were down earlier. Didnt get to check my cameras on feeders so not sure on that one.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Went back to peidmont lastnight,made 3 trees knocked out 2 coons.Still lots of people down there.We were shinning one tree and other folks dogs were coming to the tree. Dogs and people everywhere.


----------



## carabrook

Not sure I would like hunting with so much company. Just after we got the GPS a couple yrs ago we were running a WMA and our dogs got treed way at the other end, we knew where they were so drove around to get within 150 yds. Just got there and these other dogs came in to. We got ours and headed to the road and met a truck with some other guys, they had two or three people walking through from the other end of the 1000 acre wma cause they werent sure where the dogs were treed, lol, praise the GPS for us to old to walk that far hunters, lol


----------



## carabrook

*01/26/2009 Hunt*

Went down south last night and hunted with a good friend. We took dixie my three yr old and two young dogs that are littermates to each other that are just getting started.

Most of the night was a light drizzle that must have been drifting scent down out of some layups and den trees. Dixie spent half the night with her nose in the air and you could tell she was getting scent and trying to sort out where it was coming from.

Dixie was tapping a lot of trees so something tells me the rut is in full swing.

We made a few drops and hit a couple of den trees that she got hooked on and then the final tree that was good solid one with the coon. (pictures attached). The two youngsters did good, opened on some tracks and are starting to get the "on the tree idea"

Was a good night and enjoyed the company of a man that has done this for 60 years now. Our last drop she treed up 600 yds into a swamp/woods and no road access........thank goodness for GPS or we would still be wandering around in there. 

Driving home saw some great deer out in the misty fog, one buck still had his horns and they would be proudly displayed on anyone's wall as he strutted off the side of the road confident that the season is over, lol

Dixie whaling to the moon






Dixie telling drummer the pup where to look






Last tree for the night


----------



## Lum

Oh the rut is in here.  Long runs with lots of tree tapping.  Ran a track for a long way last night and ended up treed in a den.  Tapped up on about 3 or 4 trees along the way before they got treed.


----------



## TallyHo

*Good night*

Went tonight with Tree Daddy and Mr. Johnny. Walk to two trees and knocked two out. Took my 3 yr. old son on his first trip and he made it to both trees, I could not be more proud. My walker was the odd ball in the crowd, with all the english as you can see in the pictures. All in all it was a good night to be in the woods and was back at the house by 10:00 to boot. Oh yeah thats regal the climber, he is actually stuck onto the tree, he is a shure fire coondog.


----------



## carabrook

Great pictures tallyho, love seeing kids itroduced to the sport. Dogs look real good to.

I went last night and I will be glad when this rut is over. Two girls dropped at 7 pm, two girls finally recovered about 11:30 a mile away on private property that I could not walk in on. They stayed treed in there for almost 4 hrs before they succumed to me blowing a whistle to call them out. Luckily we have two things going for us (1) is the garmin system as they blew right off a 1000 acre wma (2) from the get go we train ours to come to a sports whistle cause I just cant yell that loud and a persons voice doesnt carry as far. They were 600 yds in a valley with houses at either end so I couldn't get to them and private property signs all over. Wish we had a right to retrieve law so I could have gone in, gave them a pat for a good job and been home early, lol. When I finally got them they both looked like I hadnt done my job and taken care of things at the tree. Dont know how I ever hunted without the astro gps, using a beep beep would have been H trying to figure out where they were and what roads they had crossed. JMO but I will never go to the woods without one


----------



## tree daddy 7

Good job Tallyho.Can't wait to do it again.Bring little man back.We had a blast.


----------



## GA DAWG

carabrook said:


> Great pictures tallyho, love seeing kids itroduced to the sport. Dogs look real good to.
> 
> I went last night and I will be glad when this rut is over. Two girls dropped at 7 pm, two girls finally recovered about 11:30 a mile away on private property that I could not walk in on. They stayed treed in there for almost 4 hrs before they succumed to me blowing a whistle to call them out. Luckily we have two things going for us (1) is the garmin system as they blew right off a 1000 acre wma (2) from the get go we train ours to come to a sports whistle cause I just cant yell that loud and a persons voice doesnt carry as far. They were 600 yds in a valley with houses at either end so I couldn't get to them and private property signs all over. Wish we had a right to retrieve law so I could have gone in, gave them a pat for a good job and been home early, lol. When I finally got them they both looked like I hadnt done my job and taken care of things at the tree. Dont know how I ever hunted without the astro gps, using a beep beep would have been H trying to figure out where they were and what roads they had crossed. JMO but I will never go to the woods without one


You aint kidding about the garmin...I'll probably never hunt again without mine..Mine want come to a whistle though and will not leave.So I guess I would have been walking


----------



## carabrook

Ran last night down in Norwood with a friend. Was not a steller night for our dogs. Hit the woods at 7:30 pm and left the woods at midnight. Saw at least three definite den trees and one that I would question being circled as a den. (dogs were on a huge oak, no coon seen, hole 10 inches around at the base of the tree on one side and an exit the same on the other side of the tree). So anyways not one of our better nights. Hunted my dixie Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- a young male and a young starting female. I was happy with the young female as she hunted out good and was checking trees and then treed on at least two of the den trees with dixie, just wish we could have knocked one out for her. Oh well there is always another night, hope everyone else had a better night.


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Ran last night down in Norwood with a friend. Was not a steller night for our dogs. Hit the woods at 7:30 pm and left the woods at midnight. Saw at least three definite den trees and one that I would question being circled as a den. (dogs were on a huge oak, no coon seen, hole 10 inches around at the base of the tree on one side and an exit the same on the other side of the tree). So anyways not one of our better nights. Hunted my dixie Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- a young male and a young starting female. I was happy with the young female as she hunted out good and was checking trees and then treed on at least two of the den trees with dixie, just wish we could have knocked one out for her. Oh well there is always another night, hope everyone else had a better night.


 
We got started late and struck an old bad track that finished in a den too.  Hope they're moving better tonight and tomorrow for the Classic.


----------



## GA DAWG

Just got in from 2 nights of south ga hunting..We treed 5 singles thur night 1 slick and one circle and 7 singles last night..Along with 2 slicks,1den and a dang possum Was by far the best hunt I've been on in a LONG time...4 of the 7 last night we treed in 45min Seems like after about 2am the coon just stopped moving all together..We were getting started around 9 each night and was wearing them out untill about 2..I'll be back down there in a week or so


----------



## Blue Iron

Well we had a weird hunt last night, just had my blue male by himself, turned him loose and in 2 minutes he was struck, in 2 more he was treed with the coon.  Next drop turned him loose and he went awhile without opening, got the tracker out and he was deep across a road, pull out on the road and tracker says he's in behind somebody's house, theres a county dirt road that went down that way so we pull down and back behind this guys house in the woods he has 2 walkers tied out, and aparently Little MISS Walker is in heat....Ol' Blue was lovin' it.  Got him caught up went on around to a different spot and turned loose, struck right off the bat and starting working an old bad track and got deep, pulled around a little ways and couldn't hear him anymore, turned the tracker on and it went off, turned it back off and then on again and it went *sizzle* *pop* and smoke started coming out of it, NOT GOOD, I think its fried, looks like I may be getting a Garmin.  Anyhow we pull on around and he's treed (Thank God) ease on in there and he's got another coon.  Was only about midnight at this point, but without a Tracker I wasn't about to turn him loose again, this place is slap eat up with coons, lots or big pretty hardwoods and little branches.

So, 2 tree's, 2 coon's, 1 poon, and a fried Tracker, not the worst night ever but not the best either LOL.


----------



## carabrook

*Fun time last night with some new coonhunters*

Had a visit at camp last night from fellow GON member bigcountry, his wife, two year old son and six year old son. I just happened to have a caught coon so we played with it a bit trying to get his young redone going. Then we took it out to the back foodplot on our place and turned it loose and let his redone, a male and female pup that I have and dixie our three yr old. Unfortunatly the coon didnt leave much of a track, went 100 yds and went up a dang pine tree. Bigcountry's son was in charge of squalling and did a fine job of driving mr coon to the upper most limbs of the pine, lol. Couple of the pups tried to help out a bit on the tree but nothing special so this one got to live on for another day. Enjoyed the company and it was a fun night.

Justin says they went that way







Redbone pup sitting down to think about his job






Redbone pup getting into the treeing thing










Getting a little help from some black dogs





Best young squaller I have been with getting dixie on the wood with the meat


----------



## BBD 25

Whats this "squalling" You talk about? What kinda call is it and what do you do with it?


----------



## carabrook

BBD its a noise maker that sounds like a coon fight and it is used to get the coon to look down so you can spot them in the tree. Some times the coon will actually come down and jump the tree and run on but not very often. Works like a grunt call you just blow through it and vary the intensity.


----------



## Bigcountry30662

Yea it sure was fun, Justin is still talkin about it.Cant wait till next time.


----------



## BBD 25

Thanks carabrook, 
thats helpfull. may look into getting one


----------



## wildlands

Finally in a position to get some of yall down to griffin to work on the coons. Who is available? Please let me know.

Ken


----------



## Blue Iron

wildlands said:


> Finally in a position to get some of yall down to griffin to work on the coons. Who is available? Please let me know.
> 
> Ken


 
Sign me up, when you wanna go?


----------



## carabrook

Wildlands whats the property like for roads etc.........is there anywhere to park and camp sort of thing if we did make it a weekend? Just wondered, might be interested.............................................


----------



## carabrook

hey blue, the dogs looks good but lose the handler, lol


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> hey blue, the dogs looks good but lose the handler, lol


 
That better Roger?


----------



## carabrook

yep, now I can turn my screen back on, thanks so much for preserving my old eyesight


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> yep, now I can turn my screen back on, thanks so much for preserving my old eyesight


 
Want me to send you a picture of Ol' Blue so you can have a good looking avatar too?


----------



## carabrook

I'd post a blank page first...............but thanks for the offer


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> I'd post a blank page first...............but thanks for the offer


----------



## wildlands

Blue Iron P.M. returned.

Carabrook the property is 200 ac lease with the flynt river on one side and bordered on 2 other sides by dirt rds, parking on internal rds. We do not have a camp area there.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Check out my new tattoo on the back of my leg!


----------



## thomas gose

wildlands said:


> Blue Iron P.M. returned.
> 
> Carabrook the property is 200 ac lease with the flynt river on one side and bordered on 2 other sides by dirt rds, parking on internal rds. We do not have a camp area there.



where r u located on the river we are always looking for close spots.


----------



## GA DAWG

Aint none of yall hunting tonight? Whats the problem?


----------



## tree daddy 7

To cold!


----------



## carabrook

I decided to sit this one out and wait for some warmer weather as well...........................ya I know but it feels better, lol. Headed to New York this sunday to be there to show our B&T on Monday at the Westminster KC so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## GA DAWG

You aint kidding!! We had 5 show up to hunt last night at our pkc hunt..I told em they were all CRAZY


----------



## Blue Iron

Nice ink man....


----------



## Blue Iron

tree daddy 7 said:


> To cold!


 
Coons ain't stirring tonight!  They're hybernating.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Blue Iron said:


> Nice ink man....



Thanks I'll be glad when it heals up so I can put some hipboots on.


----------



## carabrook

Blue I went to camp tonight to release one that sort of got cuaght in a trap here at the house and on the way home saw one crossing the hwy at 8:12 pm so some of them were out...............just not me


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Blue I went to camp tonight to release one that sort of got cuaght in a trap here at the house and on the way home saw one crossing the hwy at 8:12 pm so some of them were out...............just not me


 
That was 1 of your super fat pet feeder bucket coons.


----------



## carabrook

not unless he can drive a car cause he was ten miles from my feeders crossing the why, lol


----------



## GA DAWG

Still might have been..These old ruttin boars will travel a ways.Unless you get a FAST walker dog on its trail


----------



## carabrook

Not according to Blue! He says my feeders get them so fat that even a Blue dog can catch em...................so I just don't know what to believe anymore ,


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Not according to Blue! He says my feeders get them so fat that even a Blue dog can catch em...................so I just don't know what to believe anymore ,


 
Knowing they're obese if those Black dogs tree them regularly.  Good luck at the Big AKC show Roger!


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> Still might have been..These old ruttin boars will travel a ways.Unless you get a FAST walker dog on its trail


thats right anyone coming to the akc hunt fri night in gray


----------



## Blue Iron

ga logger said:


> thats right anyone coming to the akc hunt fri night in gray


 
I won't be, I'll be in Bama Dean, when is the RQE over there, ain't it the 14th?


----------



## carabrook

thanks Blue and you know I'm just poking at you about your blue dogs, lol. We show in the breed around 11 on Monday and if by chance we get lucky enough to win the breed then we show in the hound group on monday night at 8 pm. Watson wound up number three last year for the USA in breed dogs defeated and group dogs defeated both so that got him the invite (top 5 are invited). Then once they confirm that all top five of each breed of dog are entered (by a certain date) then they open up the remaining spots to 2,500 total dogs for any other Champion dog. I believe there are seven champion B&T's entered. So we will see what happens.


----------



## ga logger

Blue Iron said:


> I won't be, I'll be in Bama Dean, when is the RQE over there, ain't it the 14th?


thats right.make sure you get the lady somthing nice and maybe she will let you come lol im still thinking what im going to do so i can go


----------



## GA DAWG

Is this just a regular ol akc hunt?


----------



## tree daddy 7

carabrook said:


> I decided to sit this one out and wait for some warmer weather as well...........................ya I know but it feels better, lol. Headed to New York this sunday to be there to show our B&T on Monday at the Westminster KC so keep your fingers crossed.



Fingers crossed here carabrook! Go get'em Black dogs!!!


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> Is this just a regular ol akc hunt?


thats right ga dawg


----------



## Bigcountry30662

Good luck on the show Carabrook,whenever you get ready to go out again give me a holler, Nice Ink Tree Daddy Like the tat


----------



## Blue Iron

Had a good hunt Saturday night, a buddy was trying a Walker gyp out.  We turned them loose down a little branch and the struck right off the bat, they ran a good track in there about a 1/4 and the gyp pulled up treed, Blue trailed on past her about another quarter and treed the coon, she was slick.  Second dump same thing, struck right off she went about a 1/4 pulled up short and he took it on and treed the coon.  Needless to say I was happy.


----------



## Blue Iron

Here a video from Saturday night.

**NOTE** He only starts jacking the tree after you get there, I normally tie him back, but since he was alone I didn't worry with it.




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j6TVTtAhpCw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j6TVTtAhpCw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JoshM

It don't get much better than that...Had that tree had any low branches you might of been climbin up to get em out!


----------



## Blue Iron

JoshM said:


> It don't get much better than that...Had that tree had any low branches you might of been climbin up to get em out!


 

Haven't had him climb YET.  Hope I don't.  Like I said, as far as I can tell he don't jack the tree until after you get there, then I guess he gets excited and starts acting crazy.  Most of the time I tie him as soon as I get there.


----------



## carabrook

He looks great there Blue


----------



## Blue Iron

Where all the coon hunters done got off too?  This thread was booming, now ain't nobody saying much.  I know I ain't the only 1 hunting.....


----------



## carabrook

I went last friday night with Neal down in Norwood, wasn't a great night saw two den trees and that was it. Then sat we left for New York and the Westminster show and just got back home this am at 3 in the morning.......................


----------



## [><]AnimalCrazy[><]

We went FRIDAY NIGHT.. On one turn out and it was the First TURN out  The OL' BOY did it!!! REBEL (WALKER HOUND) a buddy of mines dog hes 12.... He treed 3 COONS IN ONE TREE... We all know his still a PUP at heart... I have Pics that I will put up on here later.... Daniel has a GREAT OL' FRIEND... Hes a great dog...


----------



## Hoyt man

[><]AnimalCrazy[><] said:


> We went FRIDAY NIGHT.. On one turn out and it was the First TURN out  The OL' BOY did it!!! REBEL (WALKER HOUND) a buddy of mines dog hes 12.... He treed 3 COONS IN ONE TREE... We all know his still a PUP at heart... I have Pics that I will put up on here later.... Daniel has a GREAT OL' FRIEND... Hes a great dog...



that rebels a good dog,  been out a couple times with him.  he still a purdy thick dog.


----------



## GA DAWG

I been going but hunting a young dog..Aint got nothing good to report..I think I'll break Mouse back out..I need to tree one!


----------



## [><]AnimalCrazy[><]

Yeah Rebels a great dog... Its hard to beleave that a 12 year old can still move and act like that... you know when they get that old and still act like that you know thats a good dog... Dont know what Daniels going to do when the Ol' gives up!!! Thats Daniels best friend... We are tryin to find a good female walker so we can breed with Rebel and get some pups like him... We are going hunting again this weekend with him... We went Saturday also and took another friends with us and his dog Larry.. Larry is still learnin but hes ok... Larry got off are land and went to someone elses Land and well there was a man there with Larry we knew something was wrong with Larry cuz his barking didnt sound right... When we got to Larry there was a man there that told us that he would shoot Larry and we told him thats not a good thing for you to do.. so we got Larry got lost in the woods cuz gps wouldnt act right then when gps started acttin right we got back to the truck and then someone with a deer rifle shot at us and we had are lil kids with us.. There was a 12 years old and 2 year old thats mine well he will be 2 on the 21st of this month...  They knew we had kids with us cuz they followed us threw the woods the whole time and we didnt know it... But oh well Rebel got us a COON that night too... We are going this weekend to run him... Hopefully we will have found us a new walker by then and can take her...


----------



## GA DAWG

Treed 2 tonight..The young dog did a jam up job!!! Maybe I'll remember my camera one of these nights.


----------



## carabrook

what time were you running them gadawg? Just wonderd, haven't been out since last friday. Congrats on the young dog doing well its fun to see them when the light comes on.....................


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 big dens last night, good hard race's both times, he just made it home.


----------



## GA DAWG

carabrook said:


> what time were you running them gadawg? Just wonderd, haven't been out since last friday. Congrats on the young dog doing well its fun to see them when the light comes on.....................


They seem to be moving about 9pm..I aint been much before that Last night we cut loose at 9 and had treed 2 singles by 10:30..It seems like now.The later it gets the worse it gets..I'd try and be done my 1am myself.


----------



## carabrook

Thanks GA Dawg, hope to get out the first of next week, busy with shows this weekend. Thanks


----------



## ga logger

anybody going to the ukc gray hunt tomor. night


----------



## GA DAWG

Treed a biggun tonight on the wma up here above the house..Was 1am when we treed it...Boar coon! Still no pictures


----------



## Blue Iron

Had a bad hunt last night, dogs struck and never could really get it going.  Caught them crossing a road and decided to pack it in with the rain coming.


----------



## ga logger

had a lot of dogs showed up for the ukc hunt last night in gray.we had six casts just about four dogs on each cast. jo jackson won on my cast.i left the club house at 130 with still four cast out i dont know who won it


----------



## GA DAWG

Well,I just read the story in GON where they are wanting to EXTEND deer season...Said they were going to have more meetings on it later in the year..Yall need to tell EVERYBODY you know..If they hunt rabbits,squirrels,coons or any other small game..We need to hit these meetings and protest this..DANG deer season is long enough as it is..


----------



## thomas williams

Is that for the whole state or just the northern zone?


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas williams said:


> Is that for the whole state or just the northern zone?


It didnt say but since a few of the northern counties are open till Jan 31st..I'd say the southern part of the state will push for it..Even if they dont.We still need to attend these meetings..North and south!


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went last night made 3 trees and looked at 2 coons.Seemed like they moved better the later it got.


----------



## carabrook

have this coming week off so I am hoping to see some shiny eyes in trees a few nights at least......................


----------



## GA DAWG

The rut is going here..Getting after these long winded,tree tapping boar coon now!


----------



## tree daddy 7

Went last night made three  trees looked at six coons.We killed our limit.1st tree we saw three killed one,2nd tree saw two killed one.Last tree saw one killed one.Back home before 12:00.All seemed to be moving reel good early.Wish I'd gotton pics cause of the kids but I forgot camara.


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 drops, made 2 trees, looked at 2 coons.  Home by 10:30, GOOD HUNT! .

My puppy put a diller in a hole, but other than that it was a good un'.

Brummy:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sy3WDoH66AQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sy3WDoH66AQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## carabrook

*Last night*

Had some friends down from north Ga last night so we took dixie and lady for a couple drops. First drop at a local WMA ran a long track and wound up treed on a huge old den tree. When I got to the tree Lady was inside the tree about three feet up the trunk. I never saw the coon but I am guessing an old boar gave them a good run, bout a mile long track, followed a creek the entire way.

Second drop at our place they struck and treed one around midnight. Got to the tree and it was a huge oak with tons of limbs but after a couple minutes searching we did find Mr Ringtail sitting way up. If this was a few months from now with leaves on I doubt we would have seen this one, he was a long way up there.


----------



## carabrook

*coon times*

Pulled the pictures off our cameras today and the coons still seem to be running around midnight at our feeders. One thing I noticed was I am starting to see three and four at a time again. For a while it was singles, could that mean the rut is winding down?????????


----------



## GA DAWG

It could mean the rut is in full swing!! I usually see rutting hard on up till march here..We dont start seeing young uns till late july or august here..How long does it take a coon to have kittens anyhow? Any of yall know?


----------



## Blue Iron

63 days just like a dog, and they will have 4-5 kittens per litter.

http://www.holoweb.com/cannon/racoon.htm


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang,Adult males may occupy areas of 3 to 20 square miles..A mother stays with her young 23 hrs a day after they are born!!! I never knew that..


----------



## carabrook

LOL I think I have run some of them 20 mile coons, guess they like to live in the suburbs and come to town once in a while, lol. My observation was that we were seeing multiple coons all through the summer, fall and up till about a month ago and then the pictures were mostly singles until this week and now I am seeing groups again, who knows???????????? The sows with the little ones 23 hrs a day makes sense when it gets tough to tree em! I have also seen lots of daylight pictures in the early may time frame which may mean the mamas are coming down quick, eating, getting a drin and going back to the kittens. Interesting stuff anyways, now we have some more info to justify those bad nights when we don't tree any, right, lol..............good hunting to all


----------



## Blue Iron

Ya'll check this out:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3235299#post3235299


----------



## Blue Iron

Turned a coon loose for my pup Cooter sight unseen and turned him loose about 10 mins. later, here's the result after about a 300 yard race.


----------



## GA DAWG

Good job COOTER!!!!!


----------



## carabrook

looks great on the wood


----------



## carabrook

Hunted dixie and my young boss dog last night. First drop turned into a training session, lol which is a polite way of saying "GRINNER", much to my dismay. Then she took a rough one right across a swamp that I had to go around and treed good but it was a big old den tree..........Packed it in and went home after that.


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Hunted dixie and my young boss dog last night. First drop turned into a training session, lol which is a polite way of saying "GRINNER", much to my dismay. Then she took a rough one right across a swamp that I had to go around and treed good but it was a big old den tree..........Packed it in and went home after that.


 
Roger, didn't you tell me the other night on the phone it had been a long time since they treed a possum?  LOL, she heard you!

Also PM'ing you.


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody do any good last night?

We made 3 trees and didn't look at a coon, 2 big dens and mine got off to himself and missed LOL.


----------



## thomas gose

yeah my group treed four times and nocked out three coons. two of the young dogs showed real well. good night in talbot county.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Well that's it for the killin. Hope everyone had a safe and good kill season.


----------



## GA DAWG

HB 402 is the bill to extend Northern Zone Deer Season two more weeks! 

It goes in front of a special sub committee March 4 at 3 pm in room 216 of the capitol building. 

Contact your public officials and stop this now! http://www.legis.state.ga.us/ and or www.gon.com


----------



## Blue Iron

Every take 5 mins and send an email!!!!


----------



## thomas williams

I didn't see an e-mail address. Did I overlook it?


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas williams said:


> I didn't see an e-mail address. Did I overlook it?


Yeah,you have to find your senator and representative on the lists that are on the link.


----------



## thomas williams

I gave it a shot. Maybe if a bunch of people join in they will get the message.


----------



## ga logger

well i sent all kind of people emails telling them what i though about it.maybe they will hear us if not i guess i will be out there during deer season we have just as much right  to be out there as the deer hunters do


----------



## GA DAWG

I got some links in this thread on how to find the reps and senators you need to email!    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=312776


----------

